# Help With Holes



## Firehorse66 (Jun 29, 2018)

Hi folks, well, it's a bit embarrassing for my first post to be about a problem but...
My very first attempt at a planted tank seemed to be going fine for six months. Now the older leaves on my Amazon Sword, Aponogeton and Nymphaea are thinning and getting holes.
Any advice would be appreciated.









Here's the details:
Fluval Edge 12
Fluval G3
Additional Marineland LED Bar
Air Stone 
Twinstar M3 Electrolysis
Carib Sea Eco-Complete (3" depth)
9 hour light cycle

API Root Tabs (3 Tabs/month)
API Leaf Zone (Weekly)
Flourish (Weekly)
API CO2 Booster (Daily)
Flourish Advance (Daily)

Amazon Sword
Narrow Leaf Java Fern
Lacy Java Fern
Nymphaea Rubra
Aponogeton Ulvaceus

3 Neon tetras
2 Black neons
4 Ember tetras
2 Danios
1 Golden algae eater
3 Armano shrimp
x? Small rams horn snails









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

potassium deficiency


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Welcome to APC! You can look at your deteriorating leaves in two different ways. One is that the holes may be a sign of a nutrient deficiency, which you might be able to correct with changes in your fertilizing routine. The other is that all plants are living things, which constantly grow new leaves, often with the oldest leaves ceasing their growth as the new ones start. If you prefer the latter you can just prune off the deteriorating leaves and enjoy the new ones. That is my usual approach. I'm sure others will offer you advice on your fertilizing.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

You probably need more macro nutrients like potassium. Try adding more Leaf Zone & Flourish.


----------



## Firehorse66 (Jun 29, 2018)

Thanks everyone! I will work more Leaf Zone and Flourish into the schedule and see how it goes.

I bet the Carib Sea had enough to sustain them for the first six months, but was finally depleted.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Eco Complete is not a nutrient filled substrate. I doubt that it sustained the plants. Fish food was probably a major source of nutrients for the plants. For more information about fertilizing I suggest reading http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/fertilizing/15225-estimative-index-dosing-guide.html


----------

